# The Cherub has landed



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Happy as a pig in the proverbial!

View attachment 2196


Ordered from Peter at Espresso Underground last Thursday and it arrived today. Had a bit of a play this afternoon and will have a good go at getting some decent coffee tomorrow. The slightest of delivery damage and Peter has arranged for Fracino to send me a naked portafilter, so I can piss coffee all round the kitchen!

Can not recommend Peter at EU highly enough.

Must remember to hide the invoice from the good lady


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Very nice! good choice


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

great choice - but check the Fracino botomless filter is what you need....see tis thread for details.

I use a Faema one which was about £40 and is true bottomless.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8904-Fracino-Naked-Bottomless-Portafilter


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

The Naked PF Peter sells is excellent!


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Very nice setup







Looking forward to hear how you get on with it. They should supply a complimentary floor mop as standard with nekkid PFs


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice machine indeed olly!


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

In case it's not clear from the thread that vikingboy linked to, the Fracino bottomless PF usually needs an 8.5mm gasket to get a good seal. The standard seal supplied on the machines is 8mm but most people find that water leaks over the edges of the bottomless PF when using that one. I tried the Fracino but then opted for a Happy Donkey bottomless which works with the 8mm gasket AND my VST basket. The replacement gaskets though are inexpensive and easy to change so shouldn't be a deal breaker, and the Fracino PF comes with a basket that fits perfectly without any blocked holes.

Steve.


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Lovely!...The MC2 looks proud as punch!....soul mates.....ahhhhhhh


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up with the possible issues regarding the naked PF. I shall find it amazing if Fracino send out a branded product which will not fit properly. If this turns out to be the case I will take it up with them.

I do not forsee wanting to use a VST basket and guess if I do I could ask Callum to work his magic on cutting the Fracino PF

I was offered another regular PF,meaning not having to change filters between double and single but I only make doubles so opted for the naked PF as I always fancied trying one


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> I was offered another regular PF,meaning not having to change filters between double and single but I only make doubles so opted for the naked PF as I always fancied trying one


I've come to prefer the naked now. There's no difference in the taste of the coffee produced between it and a standard with double spout and basket, and sometimes it can be a bit messy during the shot pull, but I can fit taller cups under it, and after a wipe with the bar towel it's clean whereas coffee drips out of the spout on the double for a while even after dumping the puck. Really there's not much between them but I definitely err towards the bottomless.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------

